# outdoors live on AM 740 the FAN



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

thursday from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on the new Outdoors Live

We'll touch down in central Dakota with Mile from Minot and also check out the pheasants in South Dakota with Chris Hull

listen call in and enjoy Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9)
at about 2:20.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad your back Doug!!!

Bob


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

thanks Bob---1-2PM on Thursday's, I love the time of day and Dan Hammer as co-host is alot of fun. it's also streamed online at

http://www.1280thefan.com/

and 740 during the day touches every corner of ND.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is the best part of the new KFAN format. I really enjoy Hammers show. Glad to hear you on there Doug.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on the new Outdoors Live

We'll touch down in Williston with State Game Warden Jeremy Wentz as we run down some of the confusion over rules and regulations and Shawn Mckenna from the ND Wildlife Federation with something for hunters to chew on this fall in the field...and it's not jerky.

And Uncle Lynn joins us as we take you from the field to the frying pan with our pheasant fare.
listen, call in and enjoy Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9)
at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on the new Outdoors Live

This week on Outdoors Live we'll hook up with Brad Dokken the outdoors editor for the Grand Forks Herald. He's a ruffed grouse hunter in Minnesota and a deer hunter in North Dakota. We'll get his take on how fall is playing out from his point of view. There's plenty of issues from TB in deer in NW MN and ruffed grouse numbers along with some fun fall fishing along the banks of the Red River, we'll pick out a couple birds and knock'em all down tomorrow.

Also Game and Fish biologist Jeb Williams will join us. We've talked at length about the increasing number and pressure of hunters on public lands. Some hunters don't even attempt to find private land to access. With more hunters focusing on public hunting the demands on those lands has gotten to the point where some hunters expectations are cracking the ice of what is realistically possible.

We'll have all of that plus some reminders for MN deer hunters ready to open the season next Saturday November 3. Listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

listen, call in and enjoy Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

This week on Outdoors Live we'll hook up with Phillip Seefeldt Minnesota DNR Conservation officer from Clay County. We'll preview the MN deer season which opens on November 3rd and run down some of the last minute reminders.

and we take a break from pheasants, ducks and deer and bring you James Christopherson from the National Wild Turkey Federation. He'll update us on fall turkey hunts and what the NWTF has cooking in the Midwest.

Listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

This week on Outdoors Live we'll hook up with ND Game Warden Jeremy Wentz. We'll preview the ND deer season which opens on November 9 at 12Noon and run down some of the last minute reminders. We'll recap the MN deer opener and Hammer will join us from the shores of Two Inlets Resort for what could be the last open water cast of 2007!!!

Listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

This week on Outdoors Live we'll touchdown at Schmitty's locker plant in Davenport. We'll get a first hand account of what the hunters are finding this year. And Kim Fundingsland from the Minot Daily News outdoors page joins us for his assessment of the 2007 pheasant season so far.

Listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today on Outdoors Live we'll preview the North Dakota spear fishing season with Marty Egeland, Game and Fish biologist from Grand Forks. We'll also touch on the black powder season that opens Friday at 12Noon across the state.

And December doesn't mean we're done hunting pheasants, earlier this week some of the area National Wildlife Refuge's opened up to pheasant and upland game hunting. Jack Lalor from Teawukon NWR joins us.

We'll talk about it all today from 1-2PM, along with previewing the muzzle-loader deer hunting season which kicks off at 12N on Friday.

Listen and call in during the Dan Hammer show

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]
or

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

This week on Outdoors Live we'll be live from Sportsmens Warehouse in West Fargo stop on out for a special on site broadcast.

We'll take a look at late season turkey hunting with James Christopherson from the National Wild Turkey federation and get into the ice action with Lee Brenna from Pelican Rapids we'll check the ice conditions and find out how the fishing this year is shaping up.

And we'll discuss the impacts of TB on Minnesota deer and deer hunters with Lou Cornecelli from MN DNR

Stop by, listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

TODAY on Outdoors Live we'll be joined by the one and only Tony Dean. As I've said before he's devoted a life time to advance causes on issues as mundane as clean water and healthy grass. He'll bring us the latest update from the outdoors political world.

We'll take you to Devils Lake and Spirit Lake marina with Don Lones for the first report from the big water of north east North Dakota. listen and call in Thursday from 1-2PM during the Dan Hammer show.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today we'll take you onto the ice with Jason Durham from Park Rapids, we'll get an update on ice conditions and how the fishing has been son far. Also every year we have regulation changes and adjustments, Phil Seefeldt will join us for a rundown.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors checks in with an update on late season roosters, December fishing and more. And we'll take you inside the MN special hunt to help control TB from Lou Cournecelli with the MN DNR

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today we'll connect with Fisheries Division Chieff Ron Payer from MN DNR and ND Game and Fish Fisheries Division Chief Greg Power. Join us Thursday from 1-2PM.

Listen and call in during the Dan Hammer show

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]
or

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today we'll bring in Randy Kreil Wildlife Division Chief for ND Game and Fish. Also Ron Seelhoff professional walleye angler will be joining us.

Randy will take us through the process of last years elk hunt where and unprecedented move was made to provide more opportunity for hunters and help reduce the elk herd in the badlands. These once in a life time opportunities are of great interest and we'll find out exactly why the season was adjusted and if the Game and Fish Department feels the goals were accomplished.

Ron will promote his stop tonight in Fargo for the FM Walleyes unlimited. That's tonight at the Doublewood Inn. Doors open at 6:30 and the session begins at 7PM.

Next week we'll connect with Miles from Minot and talk winter predator hunting. Join us Thursday from 1-2PM.

Listen and call in during the Dan Hammer show

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]
or

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today from 1-2PM I'll join guest host Brian Shawn for Dan Hammer on Outdoors Live

We will be joined by Miles from Minot as we touch on central North Dakota with an update from Greg Gullickson (his real name)

and also predator hunter Ross Renner with a look into this winters fox and coyote hunting.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9)
with T-Bone

on

at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on Outdoors Live. He will be live from Lake of the Woods at Ballards Resort and we touch concerns with baiting in North Dakota with Chris Grondahl from ND Game and Fish.

Studio Line - 237-3767 Toll Free - (888) 458-6926 You can email me at [email protected] Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926 email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9) with T-Bone on at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on Outdoors Live.

Rob Driesline from Saturday morning FAN Outdoors (6-8AM) will join us and biologist Marty Egeland runs down the spring turkey nuts and bolts. Studio Line - 237-3767 Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926 email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9) with T-Bone on at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on Outdoors Live.

Studio Line - 237-3767 Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2:20PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9) with T-Bone on at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday from 1-2PM I'll join host Eric Hanson from The Valley News Live sports on Outdoors Live.

This week Fisheries Division Chief Greg Power takes us across North Dakota with updates on winter fishing and what spring entails. And the Thomas Edison of NodakOutdoors...Chris Hustad from nodakoutdoors.com gets us primed for the spring snow goose season.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]

and oh by the way at 2PM on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9)
with T-Bone


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today from 1-2PM I'll join Dan Hammer on Outdoors Live. Studio Line - 237-3767 Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

This week Brad Dokken from the Grand Forks Herald outdoors checks in and also the BIG gobbler Dan Driessen gets us pumped up for spring turkey hunting.

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926 email [email protected]

and oh by the way on Thursday's I'll give quick outdoors update on Rock 102 (101.9) with T-Bone on at about 2:20.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

this week is a special Friday edition of Outdoors Live on the Dan Hammer show from 1-2PM. Game and Fish director Terry Steinwand will join us. And also Doc Samson, a Cavalier, ND native and championship angler will help us use our Lowrance electronics more effectively.

at 3:45 I'll join Mick Kjar on AM 890 KQLX for a chat on his Farm Talk show

and then

4:35 on

910 KCJB Minot, 550 KFYR Bismarck

and AM 790 KFGO on the Joel Heitkamp show

about 4:50 on 95.1 The BOB with Steve Bakken


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Wednesday from 1:20-2PM I'll join host Dan Hammer for Outdoors Live on

This week Chris Toring a Fargo North graduate and winner of $100,000 in fantasy fishing will join us.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Today from 1-2PM on AM 740 the FAN Outdoors Live during the Dan Hammer Show

This week Jason Durham from Go-Fish guide service weighs in on the possible Minnesota reduction in walleye limit from 6-4. Johnnie Candle a professional angler from Devils Lake is coming to teach Walleye University we'll catch up with him.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

email [email protected]


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for answering my question about the event in Embden, where in town is this, the firehall? Or should I just go to where all the trucks are parked? :lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

thanks for listening and calling in. nice to talk with ya. it's at the community center which is on the northside of town...understand the difference between North and South in Embden ain't too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Friday edition--

Today from 1-2PM on AM 740 the FAN Outdoors Live during the Dan Hammer Show

This week Game Warden Corey Erck checks in on the spring from Stutsman County and Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine gets us set for spring Missouri River fishing.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

from 1-2PM we'll do Outdoors Live on the Dan Hammer show on AM 740 The FAN.

This week, Chris Grondahl breaks down some issues to get more youth involved in hunting. And Denny Palmer Lake Oahe angler is coming to Fargo April 17 for the FM Walleyes meeting.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

email [email protected]


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thursday from 1-2PM I'll join host Dan Hammer for Outdoors Live on. Beginning next week, we move to Fridays...

This week we'll check in on Devils Lake fishing with Kyle Blanchfield and Jason Durham from Go-Fish guide service weighs in on the possible Minnesota reduction in walleye limit from 6-4.

Studio Line - 237-3767

Toll Free - (888) 458-6926

You can email me at [email protected]

Outdoors Live on AM 740 KVOX The FAN 237.3767 or 888-458-6926

email [email protected]


----------

